
How do you find integer solutions to x/(y + z) + y/(x + z) + z/(x + y) = 4? - d0mine
https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-find-the-positive-integer-solutions-to-frac-x-y+z-+-frac-y-z+x-+-frac-z-x+y-4?share=1
======
yorwba
Previous discussion (with non-mangled title):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14943528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14943528)

------
inverse_pi
perhaps one should link to this thread instead
[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/227713/estimating-the-
siz...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/227713/estimating-the-size-of-
solutions-of-a-diophantine-equation/227722) ? When it comes to Math, the
quality of discussion on Quora is usually much lower comparing to on
Mathoverflow or artsofproblemsolving

~~~
mlechha
Well it depends on what you mean by quality. On Quora the discussion is meant
for the general public, and terms like diophantine equations are defined in
common language before delving into their mathematical details. While
mathoverflow is for mathematicians, for a layman it's mostly gibberish. So
imho it's unfair to even compare the two, they're different things and both
have their place.

------
drfuchs
Again, "and" should be "+" two more times in the title.

~~~
twoodfin
Yes. Became very confused attempting to solve for all three fractions = 4.

